# Nunca he podido ir



## Gallolastra

Siempre he tendio problemas al traducir frases que incluyan "presente perfecto" y "auxilares" al mismo tiempo. Por ejemplo, hace unos minutos precisamente, estaba platicando con una compañera del trabajo y me trade bastante en hacer la traducción en mi mente de la siguiente frase:

Nunca he podido ir a comer a ese restaurante.

Esa frase la traduje de la siguiente manera:

I've never could go to that restaurant

No se si lo hice bien...Algun consejo para hacer ese tipo de traducciones mas rapido y natural.

Gracias de antemano a todos!


----------



## alc112

hola!!
creo yo, quer cuando tenés que decir "can" en present o past perfect, te nés que usar "be able:
I've never been able to go to that restaurant.


----------



## nanchu

podes decir como dijo Alc: i've never been able to go..... o directamente: i've never been to that restaurant


----------



## ampurdan

Creo que debido a que el verbo "to be able" y su forma "can" se refieren a posibilidad física, una traducción más apropiada sería: 

"I've never had the opportunity to go to that restaurant".

Pensándolo: "I never could go to that restaurant" no suena tan mal. No sé por qué "I've never been able to go..." me suena forzado.


----------



## alc112

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Pensándolo: "I never could go to that restaurant" no suena tan mal. No sé por qué "I've never been able to go..." me suena forzado.


 
A mi también mme suena forzado  
Pero, si vamos al caso, ni siquiera nosotros usamos "no he" +verbo modal.
Así que nos puede sonar raro de las dos partes.
Me gusta más tu oración, suena mucho mejor 

saludos


----------



## ampurdan

alc112 said:
			
		

> Pero, si vamos al caso, ni siquiera nosotros usamos "no he" +verbo modal.
> Así que nos puede sonar raro de las dos partes.
> Me gusta más tu oración, suena mucho mejor


 
Gracias. De todas formas, ya sé que en Argentina no usáis mucho los tiempos compuestos, pero en España sí es la forma habitual para acciones durativas. En castellano peninsular diríamos "Nunca he podido ir a ese restaurante". "Nunca pudo ir a ese restaurante" lo diríamos de un muerto, cuya posibilidad de ir al restaurante ha pasado definitivamente.

Aun así, la frase con "been able" en inglés sigue sonándome extraña.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

En México también usamos mucho los tiempos compuestos y estoy de acuerdo en que "Nunca pudo ir a ese restaurante" lo diríamos sólo de alguine cuya posibilidad de ir ha pasado definitivamente. 

"I´ve never been able to go to that restaurant" me suena totalmente normal.


----------



## jacinta

A mí me suena perfectamente bien decir "I´ve never been able to go to that restaurant."  De hecho, es la única manera de decirlo, para mí.  
"I´ve never been able to swim"
"He´s never been able to drive."


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, pues si lo dice un nativo, no hay más que decir: "I've never been able to go to that restaurant".


----------



## Christian

Pues, momentito....

"I've never been able to go to that restaurant" implies that you have wanted to go, but something always stopped you (including, possibly,  its reputation for bad food!).

Never having an opportunity to go is different. 

'I've never been to that restaurant" is the simplest statement of fact, without implication of any kind.


----------



## gotitadeleche

jacinta said:
			
		

> A mí me suena perfectamente bien decir "I´ve never been able to go to that restaurant."  De hecho, es la única manera de decirlo, para mí.
> "I´ve never been able to swim"
> "He´s never been able to drive."



I agree, it sounds perfectly normal to me too. I am trying to think when are the occasions that I would use "I never could go to that restaurant." I think the former example (I've never been able...) sounds like I still have a chance to go, but the latter (I never could go...) sounds like I no longer have the opportunity (maybe I have moved out of town).

But in the two examples you gave, I think the meaning is the same:

I never could swim = I've never been able to swim = no matter how hard I tried to learn, I was always a bad swimmer (and still can´t swim).

He never could drive = he's never been able to drive = he always was and still is a bad driver.

What do you think?


----------



## Fonεtiks

Isn't it "I could never go" instead of "I never could go"?


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

El problema con que nos enfrentamos es uno de matiz. No me hace facil explicarlo en espanol asi que lo dire en ingles.
  The sentence "I never could go to that restaurant" is intonated on the first fragment with particular emphasis on the word "could". It's really only used just as a way to vary your sentences and manner of speech but it also has a certain nuance to it. It brings on the sense of weak "nostalgia" or longing or even just your interest at how things turned out. Example: huh, I never did realize that. The person realizes it now and thinks it strange that he/she hadn't realized it before, but it is not a huge matter in the least. On the contrary it only expresses a brief, offhand interest, almost like a reaction to whatever happened. Ademas esta frase se traduciria asi: Nunca podia ir a comer a ese restaurante. Alguien me puede explicar porque se usa "A" despues del verbo "comer" y no "EN"?


----------



## Eugens

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Alguien me puede explicar porque se usa "A" despues del verbo "comer" y no "EN"?


I think it is the same as in English...
1) You can say in English: "I have never been able to go to eat *to* that restaurant" (oops, that sentence sounds weird, is it correct?). Or simply: "I have never been able to go *to* that restaurant"
2) That is different from: "I have never been able to eat *in* that restaurant"

1) In Spanish you say: "Nunca he podido ir a comer *a *ese restaurante".
2) "Nunca he podido comer *en* ese restaurante".

In the first sentence, "comer" is subordinate to "ir a" _y uno va *a* un lugar_ (one goes *to* a place).
In the second, "comer" isn't subordinate.

I have the same question as Fonetiks: why do you people say "I never did realize that" or "I never could drive" instead of "I did never realize that" or "I could never drive"? Is it the same?

(And please do correct my English if you see any mistakes. Thank you!)


----------



## ampurdan

Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> Ademas esta frase se traduciria asi: Nunca podia ir a comer a ese restaurante. Alguien me puede explicar porque se usa "A" despues del verbo "comer" y no "EN"?


 
En realidad sería: Nunca PUDE (en pretérito indefinido, no imperfecto) ir a comer a/en ese restaurante.

Yo creo que en este caso, debido al verbo "ir" se puede utilizar el "a", como ha explicado Eugens, pero también cabría la posibilidad de utiliar el "en" puesto que uno come "en" algún sitio.

Si dijese.

"Nunca pude comer en ese restaurante". Aquí "a" sería incorrecto, porque el verbo rige "en".

"Nunca pude ir a ese restaurante". Aquí "en" sería incorrecto, porque el verbo rige "a".

"Nunca pude ir a comer a/en ese restaurante". Aquí se utiliza "a" o "en" dependiendo de qué se quiere enfatizar, si el hecho de "ir" o el hecho de "comer". Como ves, es una cuestión de matiz.

Espero que sirva.


Por otra parte, por lo que se ha venido diciendo hasta aquí la diferencia entre "I never could go to that restaurant" y "I've never been able to go to that restaurant" es la misma diferencia que guardan "Nunca pude ir a ese restaurante" y "Nunca he podido ir a ese restaurante" en castellano, esto es, la posibilidad efectiva de ir todavía al restaurante en el momento de la enunciación de la oración. ¿No creéis?


----------



## ElenaofTroy

ampurdan said:
			
		

> En realidad sería: Nunca PUDE (en pretérito indefinido, no imperfecto) ir a comer a/en ese restaurante.
> 
> Yo creo que en este caso, debido al verbo "ir" se puede utilizar el "a", como ha explicado Eugens, pero también cabría la posibilidad de utiliar el "en" puesto que uno come "en" algún sitio.
> 
> Si dijese.
> 
> "Nunca pude comer en ese restaurante". Aquí "a" sería incorrecto, porque el verbo rige "en".
> 
> "Nunca pude ir a ese restaurante". Aquí "en" sería incorrecto, porque el verbo rige "a".
> 
> "Nunca pude ir a comer a/en ese restaurante". Aquí se utiliza "a" o "en" dependiendo de qué se quiere enfatizar, si el hecho de "ir" o el hecho de "comer". Como ves, es una cuestión de matiz.
> 
> Espero que sirva.
> 
> 
> Por otra parte, por lo que se ha venido diciendo hasta aquí la diferencia entre "I never could go to that restaurant" y "I've never been able to go to that restaurant" es la misma diferencia que guardan "Nunca pude ir a ese restaurante" y "Nunca he podido ir a ese restaurante" en castellano, esto es, la posibilidad efectiva de ir todavía al restaurante en el momento de la enunciación de la oración. ¿No creéis?


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Ampurdan


----------



## bluejazzshark

As far as I remember, you can't use the present perfect with "modals" (auxiliaries, yes), in the same way you can use any other tense with a "modal" verb.

This is why you can't say "I've never can ...". When you need to put the "modal" in the past or future, you always need to use "to be able" in place of can, execpt for when you use "could" as the past of "can".

Nunca he podido ir a comer a ese restaurante
=> Never I've never been able to go to eat in that restaurant.

All you need to remember is that "to be able" can be conjugated in the future and past, but we prefer to use "can" for the present and "could" for the past. Furthermore, the present perfect needs a past participle. Since "can" has no present participle, you have to use "been able"

I hope that helps,

- Blue




			
				Gallolastra said:
			
		

> Siempre he tendio problemas al traducir frases que incluyan "presente perfecto" y "auxilares" al mismo tiempo. Por ejemplo, hace unos minutos precisamente, estaba platicando con una compañera del trabajo y me trade bastante en hacer la traducción en mi mente de la siguiente frase:
> 
> Nunca he podido ir a comer a ese restaurante.
> 
> Esa frase la traduje de la siguiente manera:
> 
> I've never could go to that restaurant
> 
> No se si lo hice bien...Algun consejo para hacer ese tipo de traducciones mas rapido y natural.
> 
> Gracias de antemano a todos!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Isn't it "I could never go" instead of "I never could go"?



I could *never *go = I *never *could go. 
I have *never *been able to go = I *never *have been able to go.

It is  even possible to say (for emphasis or poetic reasons): *Never *have I seen a child who could get into as much trouble as you!!


----------



## ampurdan

Really? I didn't know Gotita, just as Germans do, swapping Subject and adverb, very interesting.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> I could *never *go = I *never *could go.
> I have *never *been able to go = I *never *have been able to go.
> 
> It is  even possible to say (for emphasis or poetic reasons): *Never *have I seen a child who could get into as much trouble as you!!




I could never go = I never could go, dices tú. 

I never could go significa, según entiendo, Nunca pude ir.
*_I could never go_ podría significar, en cambio, _Nunca podría ir_.
Si esto es cierto, entonces no son exactamente equivalentes. 
¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar? Gracias

Iliana.


----------



## Fonεtiks

Iliana, suena interesante pues ya le diste a "could" connotación de auxiliar para posibilidades. Pero muy aparte de tu posibilidad no pude vs. no podría, la cual es posible, creo que tengo un "grasp" de la idea que se discute. A saber:

 Did you go? I never did.

 Could you go? I never could: respuesta corta, con probabilidad de expanderse:

 I never could go: énfasis en _nunca_ con cierto deseo de haber podido ir.

 I could never go: simplemente no pude.

Creo que Jhorer lo explica bien:


			
				Jhorer Brishti said:
			
		

> El problema con que nos enfrentamos es uno de matiz. The sentence "I never could go to that restaurant" is intonated on the first fragment with particular emphasis on the word "could". It brings on the sense of weak "nostalgia" or longing or even just your interest at how things turned out. Example: huh, I never did realize that. The person realizes it now and thinks it strange that he/she hadn't realized it before, but it is not a huge matter in the least. On the contrary it only expresses a brief, offhand interest, almost like a reaction to whatever happened.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Gracias Fonetiks pero no es a "Simplemente no pude" a la traducción de "I could never go" a la que yo me estaba refiriendo. 
Si yo quiero decir que simplemente no podría ir a un lugar (porque está totalmente fuera de mi alcance, porque es un lugar que me disgusta mucho, porque el ir ahí va en contra de mis principios o por cualquier razón así de contundente que yo pueda tener...), yo diría en Inglés: 

"I could never go" = "Nunca podría ir".

Entonces, "I never could go" = "Nunca pude ir" no es equivalente a "I could never go". Ése es mi punto.


----------



## ElenaofTroy

Hello! 

I wish a native speaker would correct me or confirm my translation:

"I could never go" = "Nunca podría ir"

*Please check my last post.

Thank you all! 

Iliana.


----------



## ampurdan

Elena of Troy, aclarando tu propuesta:

I never could go = I was never able to go.

I could never go = I would never be able to go.

(Yo no creo que sea así, creo que "could" siempre mantiene el doble valor de pasado o condicional, independientemente de la posición de "never", pero esperemos que se pronuncien los English-speakers)


----------



## ampurdan

Bueno, lo acabo de preguntar en el English only forum y me han confirmado tu punto de vista, ElenaofTroy, mira aquí.

Un saludo!


----------



## ElenaofTroy

¡Muchas, muchísimas gracias, Ampurdan!  De hecho pensé que no podría tener respuesta esta noche y abrí un nuevo thread en Gramática, llamado "I could never go vs. I never could go"... No vi antes tu respuesta pero supongo qeu de todos modos será de utilidad la aclaración, tanto en esta discusión como en la nueva. 

¡Saludos!

Iliana


----------



## Fonεtiks

ElenaofTroy said:
			
		

> "I could never go" = "Nunca podría ir".
> "I never could go" = "Nunca pude ir" no es equivalente a "I could never go". Ése es mi punto.


 
Claro que entiendo tu punto, "I could never go" = Nunca podría ir, "I never could go" = Nunca pude ir, pero "I could never go" también puede significar Nunca pude ir, con una ligera diferencia en meaning.


----------

